# Satin Babies almost 3 weeks old. Wavy fur??



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So my satin aby to satin litter is almost 3 weeks old...and I am a touch puzzled. It's my very first litter with satin, so it might happen everytime, but my little ones have wavy/curly hair! Whiskers seem mainly straight with a few slight kinks. Is this something satin's go through because of the hollow hair shaft? Or do I have a surprise? 
Mother is a standard with no rex in her pedigree. Father is an aby buck from the imported stock. 
Here are some pictures of the little cuties!

































The white one is marked lightly. It's very hard for me to see if it's pied as was suggested to me, or splash which is possible on Mom's side. It's possible that it is a dove pied...but it's so hard to properly see on a satin mouse! LOL! Either way it's a buck and I don't need him so he will probably go to a pet home.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I lied on their age...they just opened their eyes, and I am at work and don't remember their birthday! Pardon.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all gorgeous i want one of each colour ... its probably a good job i dont live near you cos id have a lot more than 9 mice if i did .....


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My satin babies had normal coats, no waves so I think you have rex or something there!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are really beautiful. The wavy fur with the satin coat is stunning. I love the pic of the mouse on your finger - just precious!


----------

